# My puppy has small lumps in her teat and belly area?



## PastorAlemanVilla (Apr 3, 2013)

My 6 week old pupps has had for the past week small little lumps that come and go, she doesnt seem to be in pain when i try to check them, is this normal or cancerous? I recently gave her Canine Spectra 7 yesterday, but i noticed few before that, and that bigger one i just noticed today,they are not on her belly button, they usually scatter around her belly and come and go, please help?









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Only vet can tell. Make sure she doesn't sleep anything damp, when mine was a puppy she has little yellow bumps which all I had to do is put hydrogen peroxide and they went away. take her to the vet at 6 weeks of age you cant risk her getting worse.


----------



## PastorAlemanVilla (Apr 3, 2013)

I dont know if it would be worth taking her, i find it more suitable taking her for her rabbies shots, which is in a month, many people are telling me its normal, but im still concerned


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

You should be taking her in for puppy vaccinations on a regular schedule. Have you already gone in for a distemper parvo?


*Canine Vaccination Protocol*
9 - 10 Weeks Old: 
Distemper + Parvovirus, MLV (e.g. Intervet Progard Puppy DPV, now renamed Nobivac DPV, when Merck and Intervet merged)

14 Weeks Old:
Same as above

16 - 18 Weeks Old (optional):
Same as above (optional)

20 weeks or older, if allowable by law:
Rabies

1 Year Old:
Distemper + Parvovirus,MLV (optional = titer)

1+ Years Old: 
Rabies, killed 3-year product (give 3-4 weeks apart from distemper/parvovirus booster)


----------



## PastorAlemanVilla (Apr 3, 2013)

I gave her the shots for all those already, shes going to the vet saturday, i just want to know what this is in the meantime


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

